# cashing a mexican check in mexico (or, possibly, the us)



## ohmalley (May 30, 2017)

hi everyone! first off i just want to thank everyone for all the awesome information you've made available. i've spent the last couple hours searching this forum (and the internet in general) for answers to my question. unfortunately, what i've found mostly is info on how to move cash from the us to mexico. i apologize in advance if these questions are redundant, and appreciate any links or forwards to the info if it already exists.

i am an american citizen here in mexico on a tourist visa. i've been here for almost a year (i go back and forth between mexico city and the US every 2 months). i started my adventures here intending only to travel, but have recently begun to consider immigrating here because i love it. 

i am a graphic designer (freelance), and while i haven't actually done any work in the last year (i needed a break from the grind, hence the travelling), i've recently landed a contract with a CDMX company to do their branding. my questions are these:

to begin work, they are going to pay me a deposit. can i cash a mexican check at the bank it's drawn on here in mexico city, without a bank account, and despite being a foreigner? since i'm just here as a tourist, it seems i cannot open a bank account. i apologize if the answer should be obvious -- i just want to know what to expect if it's not as simple as i imagine. i of course have a passport and NY state DL. but i've been hopping around to different airbnb's in different cities, do i don't have a proof of address. nor have i begun the application process for a work visa. this has all happened quite quickly, and i plan to complete work on the contract whether i have to do so "officially" in the US, or if i can stay here to complete the work, and continue travelling back and forth as a tourist.

that said, i will begin my application for a working vista post haste, and would like to avoid doing anyhthign that could jeopardize that process, or the process of eventually becoming a permanent resident. 

also, does anyone have experience cashing a mexican check their US bank? is it a hassle? should i expect huge fees and long clearing periods? i'm travelling back to the states to visit my girlfriend in a couple weeks, so i could conceivably deposit the check there. i understand i'll need to check in directly with my respective banks, but i'm without a working cell phone at the moment (mine's in repair) and would love an idea of what to expect.

thanks so much!

best,
-kevin


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ohmalley said:


> …
> that said, i will begin my application for a working vista post haste, and would like to avoid doing anyhthign that could jeopardize that process, or the process of eventually becoming a permanent resident.
> 
> …


In order to work, you need a Temporary Visa with permission to work, or a Permanent Visa. I don't think there are any short cuts. You will also need an RFC number (Tax ID). Maybe you should hold the deposit check until you can legally accept it.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I found out the hard way to obtain an RFC number you need to show hacienda your CURP number.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I found out the hard way to obtain an RFC number you need to show hacienda your CURP number.


I already had a CURP number when I applied for an RFC. However, I noticed that they had misspelled my name on the CURP registration. So SAT applied for a new CURP for me with an updated name and a new number.

CURP = Clave Unica de Registro de Poblacion
RFC = Registro Federal de Contribuyentes
SAT = Servicio de Administración Tributaria (Also known as Hacienda, = IRS in US)


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just to amplify what TundraGreen said, if you do work here and cash a paycheck on a tourist permit you will have created the perfect paper trail necessary for deportation and you can kiss your idea of immigrating here goodbye.

You need a residente temporal with a special work permit add-on, or else a residente permanente, which has the right to work built-in. If you don't get one or the other of those before working, you are playing roulette with some bad odds. You may get away with it, but do you want to run that risk?


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Kevin,
Try going to the bank that issued the check with your passport. Many financial institutions will accept your passport as proper ID and some will not accept any visa you may have. (Coppell)
I also echo the previous posts regarding the neccessity of a proper visa.
Good luck!


----------



## ohmalley (May 30, 2017)

hey guys, thanks for all the info! 

so it sounds like the best thing for me to do is to wait to begin work when i get back to the states in a couple weeks, and wait to return until i'm finished. does that sound about right? according to another expat friend there's no way i can get a permit in a short amount of time – i guess it takes months?

what are the rules about business meetings? i re-read the standard tourist permit guidelines and it says: 

_"With the purpose of facilitating and promoting travel to Mexico, effective May 2016 all those foreign nationals, regardless of their nationality, *visiting Mexico for tourism, business or transit* are NOT required to obtain a Mexican visa IF they hold a valid (non-expired) Visa or Permanent Residence of any of this countries: United States of America, Canada, Japan, United Kingdom or Schengen area (European Union)."_

so it seems *some* travel is allowed here for business. what are the limits for that?

one more question regarding payment: the good news is that they can wire the payments directly into my account, so i don't have to worry about depositing a check. however, should i wait until i'm back in the states before i have them process the deposit? is it safe to say i should not be in mexico when any payments are made, even if i'm travelling back to the states regularly and doing the work there? should i keep some sort of record to prove that i'm actually doing the work there, not here, since i will be travelling here frequently?

i know it's extreme to do it this way, but i'm back in the states every 6-8 weeks anyway, for about 2 weeks at a time. if it'll help me in the future, i don't mind extending my visits in the US to make sure any work is finished. 

thanks again...


----------

